# make release fails with error code 2



## Zogg (Sep 4, 2010)

Trying such steps:


```
# csup standard-supfile
# cvs -d /usr/newcvs init

# cd /usr/rel1/newcvs/src/
# make buildworld
# cd /usr/rel1/newcvs/src/release
# make release RELEASETAG=RELENG_8_1_0_RELEASE CHROOTDIR=/usr/rel1/build-a CVSROOT=/usr/rel1/newcvs NODOC=yes NOPORTS=yes
```

And then it stop with errcode:


```
# Add version information to those things that need it.
if [ ! -f /usr/rel1/build-a/tmp/.world_done ]; then cd /usr/rel1/build-a/usr/src/sys/conf && mv newvers.sh foo && sed "s/^RELEASE=.*RELEASE8.1-
20100904-SNAP/" foo > newvers.sh && rm foo; fi
cd: can't cd to /usr/rel1/build-a/usr/src/sys/conf
*** Error code 2
```

Why /usr/rel1/build-a/usr/src/sys is empty, since /usr/src/sys is populated in local cvs repo?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 6, 2010)

Wrong RELEASETAG so it doesn't know what to check out in CVS.


----------



## Zogg (Sep 16, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Wrong RELEASETAG so it doesn't know what to check out in CVS.



Thank you. The following sequence made the day:

```
# csup -g -L 2 standard-supfile
# csup -g -L 2 cvs-supfile

# cd /usr/std-csup/repo/src/
# make buildworld
# cd /usr/std-csup/repo/src/release
# make release RELEASETAG=RELENG_8_1 CHROOTDIR=/some/dir CVSROOT=/usr/cvs-csup/repo/ NODOC=yes NO_FLOPPIES=yes NOPORTS=yes
```


----------

